#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [詩詞] 翅膀硬了

## 幻影殺手

生來的華麗皮毛，只是為了滿足你們的虛榮心。
即使花言巧語多麼有溫暖，你們的飼料有多麼甜美，
我還是得掙脫這溫柔的擁抱，掙脫這安逸的牢籠。
我不是寵物，所以別將你們的想法加諸在我身上了!
籠子遲早會生鏽的，你們再也別想保護我、控制我!

------------------------------------------------------

有些批評家庭教育的肺腑之言:
大部分的台灣家長過於重視毛皮(學歷)，但在生活上卻像寵物般地過度保護，最後導致缺乏謀生能力。
若不早點跳脫上一輩的文憑至上的觀念，將會是披著獸皮的畜生滿街跑。

----------


## 弦月

我是覺得學歷和過度保護沒什麼直接關係啦WW（？
學歷是學歷，過度保護是過度保護
讀普通學校的媽寶、讀名校而自己洗衣服、自己煮晚餐的也大有人在啊？
是心態問題吧？「我幫你做一切」這種心態比較嚴重吧？
還有還有文憑什麼的可能不是唯一，但不讀書就做不了某些工作卻是絕對的
國中畢業就當醫生還什麼文憑都沒有的這種也滿恐怖的吧WWWW？
其實，能當籠子裡的寵物，專心一致、什麼都不用管的好好讀書真的很幸福QWQ
謀生能力當然還是得有，不過什麼事都自己做同時還要讀書的生活真、的、很、累、好、嗎（？
所以我在想你真正想表達的是不是你想做自己想做的工作？不想被限制在籠子裡，做父母決定好的工作？（？
好啦以上各人拙見看看就好～

我主要講的是這個：
這篇作為詩詞，稍微有些需要改進的地方呢
首先，個人認為詩詞的精髓在藏起某些詞，並帶上韻律感
話說的可能有點重，但這樣有逗號有句號的，頂多只能叫做散文而已
試著把主詞藏起來、調動一些順序並用空隔及分行代替標點符號吧？
例如第一句
生來的華麗皮毛，只是為了滿足你們的虛榮心。
我的話就會修成
華麗皮毛、生來的
為了滿足　虛榮心？
這只是稍微改了一下，這樣感覺就有些詩意了吧？
雖然我也沒有寫得多好啦WWW
一起努力吧？

----------


## 悠輝夜

看完樓上兩位的發表有些感想
溫暖安逸的寵物與傷痕累累的野獸是個有趣的問題呢，同時也是必須經歷的選擇
或許兩者是互相羨慕的也說不定

我個人覺得詩其實還蠻自由的，個人的主觀意識蠻重，所以每種風格都很不錯呀
或許某些寫法藉賞析的話來說具有詩意的美，但有時候直白的闡述說不定也是另一種詩意呢

偷偷說個人最喜歡譬喻的寫法ww

----------


## 幻影殺手

多謝弦月的指教:
算起來我並不是頭一次批評教育。
最近會寫出這"不成文"的詩詞，是來自於近年來的教育和財經相關的新聞而啟發的。
至於我並不是完全否定學歷，而是強調的是父母那一代和我們這一代環境的學歷價值差異性以及對文憑認同的觀點。

由於上一輩取得學歷不易，而把學歷看得過重。
但他們卻忽略了環境變化，依然以這一代的觀點來影響下一代。
或許''學歷=能力''在上一代是不可否認的條件，但以目前世代來看，學歷能徹底發揮的並不在多數，而大多數文憑頂多作為’’服裝儀容''的效果。
衣服穿得好看或許對形象有加分，但只憑服裝儀容是否能作為解決事情的能力?這恐怕得靠自己了吧?

畢竟時空不同的情況下，所具備的能力和價值觀就有所不同。

----------


## 狼狗傑

其實我覺得這首詩很散文，很通俗而且唸起來挺順，別有一番味道，挺像小說封底會有的角色心聲簡介（哎
我個人唯一在意的是標題，好像過於粗俗了？

----------

